# Artificial Reef Master list in xlsx & csv formats



## slimaffi (Apr 8, 2010)

I was going back thru all my numbers and realized there have been plenty of new county sites deployed. Rather than type them all in, I asked Robert Turpin for a copy in another format. He sent me the xlsx and csv copies of the list which I've attached in case anyone else can use them. Thanks to Turpin for being willing to save us the time. 

Blue skies,
Slim


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Reefs*

Boy most of that stuff is OLD-OLD-OLD!! And beat up!!!!:whistling:


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

slimaffi said:


> I was going back thru all my numbers and realized there have been plenty of new county sites deployed. Rather than type them all in, I asked Robert Turpin for a copy in another format. He sent me the xlsx and csv copies of the list which I've attached in case anyone else can use them. Thanks to Turpin for being willing to save us the time.
> 
> Blue skies,
> Slim



thanks for the conversions..


----------



## rox4hale (Nov 22, 2012)

Law Firm Web Design


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

rox4hale said:


> Law Firm Web Design


:spam:


----------

